# Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?



## -Xe0n- (17. November 2016)

*Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?*


Noctua NH-L9i Review





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Vielen Dank an Noctua, für das Ermöglichen und Bereitstellen des Test Samples *​


Einleitung und Spezifikationen



> Noctua geht aus einer Kooperation der österreichischen Rascom Computerdistribution Ges.m.b.H. mit der taiwanesischen Kolink International Corporation hervor und verbindet mehr als dreißig Jahre Erfahrung in der Entwicklung, Fertigung und Vermarktung von high-end Kühlungskomponenten. Nach der Gründung im Jahr 2005 eroberte Noctua die Herzen der internationalen Silent-Enthusiasten wie im Sturm und entwickelte sich rasch zu einem der renommiertesten Anbieter von leisen Kühlungsprodukten in Premiumqualität. Heute ist Noctua rund um die Welt in über 30 Ländern präsent und arbeitet mit mehreren hundert Vertriebspartnern zusammen. Längst entscheiden sich nicht mehr nur lärmbewusste PC-Anwender, sondern auch Systemintegratoren und Industriekunden für Produkte aus dem Hause Noctua, das zu einem Synonym für makellose Qualität, exzellentes Kundenservice und Bestleistungen in Sachen leiser Premiumkühlung geworden ist.
> 
> Quelle: Uber Noctua




Noctua hat ein breites Angebot an Kühler, welche in Größe und Bauform variieren. Das Angebot beschränkt sich dabei nicht nur auf den Retail, sondern auch auf den Server & Workstation Markt. Die kleinsten Kühler die Noctua im Angebot haben, sind der Noctua NH-L9i sowie der NH-L9a. Der NH-L9a deckt dabei die aktuelle AMD Plattform ab und der NH-L9i die aktuelle Intel Plattform.
Der NH-L9i weist mit seinem mitgelieferten 92x92x14 mm Lüfter eine gesamte Bauhöhe von 37mm auf. Damit ist er 10mm kleiner als der Cryorig C7. Zudem besitzt der NH-L9i zwei 6mm Heat-Pipes weniger als der C7. Die Heat-Pipes, als auch der Boden, bestehen aus Kupfer,während die Kühlrippen aus Aluminium bestehen. Die Bauteile sind dabei verlötet und vernickelt worden.
Spezifikationen im Überblick


*Spezifikationen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Bei der Verpackung hat Noctua keine Kosten gespart. Beim Betrachten als auch Auspacken wird einem schnell klar, dass Noctua es mit dem „Premium“ Begriff ernst meint. Die Verpackung übermittelt alle relevanten Informationen und stellt den Kühler wunderbar dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man die Verpackung öffnet, wird man von dem schön verpackten Kühler und Zubehör begrüßt. Unter dem Verpackungsdeckel ist eine kleine „Begrüßungskarte“ eingelassen, welche gleichzeitig als Bedienungsanleitung fungiert.  Allgemein war ich von der Verpackung wirklich sehr angetan. Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz lassen diese kleine Details, wie die eingelassene Begrüßungskarte oder der „Schaumstoffabdeckung“, die Verpackung deutlich durchdachter und hochwertiger wirken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind dabei 4 Befestigungsschrauben (welche kleine Kunststoff Unterlegscheiben beinhalten), einem Low-Noise Adapter, ein Noctua Case-Badge aus Metall (natürlich kein simpler Folienaufkleber), dem Kühler mit einem NF-A9x14 PWM Lüfter, sowie der Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste. Ein Low-Noise Adapter, um die Drehzahl des Lüfters zu begrenzen, ist eine sinnvolle Beigabe.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es macht das Gesamtpaket runder und man merkt, dass sich jemand Gedanken gemacht hat. Jedes Moderne Mainboard verfügt zwar über eine PWM Reglung, allerdings kann man nicht bei jedem Mainboard die max. Drehzahl in Abhängigkeit der Temperatur beschränken. Genau dafür ist der Low-Noise Adapter ein willkommenes Zubehör, um die Lautstärke angenehm zu halten. Der Lüfter wird dabei mit dem Low-Noise Adapter auf eine maximale Drehzahl von ca. 1800rpm begrenzt. Dabei wird die Geräuschkulisse im, Vergleich zur maximalen Drehzahl (~2500rpm), deutlich abgesenkt, während die Kühlleistung nur leicht abnimmt.



Kühler im Detail

Der Lüfter ist bereits auf dem Kühler montiert. Auch an diesem wird nicht gespart, selbst der Aufkleber des Lüfters ist aus Metall (vermutlich Aluminium). Zudem ist das Kabel sehr hochwertig gesleevt und wirkt nicht so billig wie bei anderen Lüftern. Der Lüfter wird mit 4 Schrauben fixiert und kann dementsprechend ausgetauscht werden. An jeder Ecke  ist dabei ein Vibrationspuffer angebracht, um Vibrationen und somit Geräusche zu vermeiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Bodenplatte des Kühlers ist exzellent verarbeitet und weist eine geringe Erhöhung in der Mitte auf (siehe Bild). Die Grundplatte hat dabei eine „Dreiecksform“, in der die Heat-Pipes sowie Kühlrippen verlötet sind.
Der Befestigungsrahmen des Lüfters kann dabei, nach Lösen von zwei Schrauben,  entfernt werden und gewährt einen tieferen Einblick in die Konstruktion des Kühlers. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weshalb die Grundplatte eine Dreiecksform besitzt, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Ich vermute, dass dadurch die Strömungsgeräusche verringert werden, da die Luft nicht auf eine horizontale „Platte“ strömt. In der Draufsicht des C7 lässt sich erahnen, dass dessen Luftwiderstand höher sein wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Cryorig C7 Draufsicht*

Der Lüfter des Testexemplares drehte im Test mit max. 2400 rpm und besitzt einen 4pin Anschluss.
An der Verarbeitung des Kühlers gibt es nichts auszusetzen.

Die Montage des Kühlers ist relativ unkompliziert, wobei diese bei dem Cryorig C7 einfacher war. Bei dem Cryorig C7 hat man den Vorteil, dass die Befestigungsschrauben bereits am Kühler montiert sind. Dadurch hat man, in Zusammenhang mit den Mainboard Lochabständen, eine Führung.
Bei dem Noctua hingegen, wird der Kühler auf die CPU gesetzt und wird dann auf der Rückseite mit Kreuzschlitzschrauben verschraubt, welche in die Kühlerhalterung greifen. Dabei muss der Kühler natürlich so positioniert werden, dass er mit dem Lochabstand des Mainboards übereinstimmt, damit er verschraubt werden kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kühlleistung und Lautstärke

*Testsystem & Methode*

Prozessor:         Core i5 4670k @ stock 
Mainboard:         Asus Maximus VII Impact
Arbeitsspeicher:     16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactial
Grafikkarte:         Sapphire R9 390
Gehäuse:         Fractal Define S 
Netzteil:         BeQuiet E10 500W

Um die Kühlleistung zu beurteilen, verwende ich Aida64 um die CPU Auszulasten. Um ein „reales Szenario“ abzubilden, verwende ich bei Aida den „Stress CPU“ Stabilitäts Test. In diesem Test erhält man nicht die maximale Wärmeabgabe, allerdings ein realistisches Szenario wie es im normalen Gebrauch auftreten könnte.
Um die maximale Wärmeabgabe der CPU zu erzeugen, verwende ich als nächstes Szenario den „Stress FPU“ Test und Prime95. Dies ist eher ein unrealistisches Szenario, trotzdem ist es Interessant, die maximal auftretende Temperatur zu betrachten.

Beide Tests werden 20 Minuten durchgeführt und währenddessen werden die Temperaturen aufgezeichnet. Die Temperaturen werden mit HWMonitor ausgelesen. Im Bios, als auch in der Asus Software, werden 10°C niedrigere Temperatur gemessen, da dort andere Temperaturmessstellen ausgelesen werden.
Als Wärmeleitpaste wird die Artic Cooling MX-4 verwendet, um spätere Kühler vergleichen zu können.
Die Zimmertemperatur beträgt 25°C und wurde mit einem TMP36GZ Temperatursensor im Zimmer gemessen.
Die Gehäuseseitenwand ist offen und alle Gehäuselüfter sind ausgeschaltet. Dies sollte ein Mini-ITX Gehäuse am realistischsten abbilden.
Als Lüfterkurven wird die Standard Lüfterkurve des Mainboards verwendet (bezieht sich auf den Rainbow Six).

Noctua hat mir netterweise einen Noctua NF-A9 PWM Lüfter zur Verfügung gestellt, um diesen mit den Standard 14mm Lüfter vergleichen zu können.
Bilder und weitere Informationen zum Lüfter gibt es unten.


Temperaturen

Der Noctua hat sich ganz anders verhalten wie erwartet, im direktem Vergleich zum Cryorig C7. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass der C7 die Kühlleistung des NH-L9i übertreffen wird und die CPU zwischen 5 - 10°C  kälter hält. Schließlich hat der C7 eine größere Kühlfläche und zwei Heat-Pipes mehr um die Wärme abzuführen.

Der Noctua kann, trotz seiner kleineren Bauweise, die Wärme genau so gut abführen wie der C7. In der Testreihe war die CPU mit dem Noctua, im Vergleich zum C7, ein wenig kälter. Ich würde dennoch sagen, dass beide Kühler eine identische Kühlleistung besitzen, da 1-2 Grad Varianz schnell durch den Stress Test und Messungenauigkeiten enstehen können. Bei einer zweiten Testreihe, zum validieren der Ergebnisse, war mal der C7 oder der NH-L9i vorne. Der Noctua NH-L9i ist bei der selben Kühlleistung allerdings merkenswert leiser als der C7. Sobald man den Noctua allerdings einen 25mm Lüfter verpasst, steigert dieser die Kühlleistung bei gleichzeitig niedrigeren Drehzahlen. Die Lautstärke nimmt somit bei gleicher Kühlleistung ab.
Bei den Messungen wurde die Zimmertemperatur kontrolliert und die Testbedingungen waren bei beiden Kühler gleich!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich habe ich wieder Rainbow Six Messungen mit den Standard Lüfter gemacht. Auch hier ist zu sehen, dass der Noctua die CPU besser kühlt und deutlich langsamer dreht als der Cryorig C7.  Dieser Test wird allerdings  nochmals wiederholt, da der Unterschied zum C7 zu hoch erscheint 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der unterste Verlauf ist die CPU Auslastung)


Wen genaue Werte interessieren oder andere Messgrößen, kann sich das ganze hier genauer angucken
http://webeddie.ch/hwilog/rn/hwlog.php?fil=log_zgubrgql_6600406783.csv


Lautstärke

Der Noctua NH-L9i ist im Allgemein mit dem Standard Lüfter etwas leiser als der Cryorig C7. Dies ist auch in den Soundfiles deutlich zu hören. Ich bin wirklich erstaunt, wie leise der Kühler ist. Wer die Lautstärke noch weiter senken möchte, dem kann ich zu einem höheren Lüfter raten. Der getestete Noctua NF-A9 PWM kann die Geräuschkulisse nochmals senken und somit ist einen fast flüsterleisen Betrieb ermöglich, da dieser selbst bei niedrigen Drehzahlen einen ausreichenden Volumenström fördern kann. Die Temperaturmesswerte bei Aida zeigen, dass der Noctua mit dem NF-A9 PWM bei 850rpm, dieselbe Kühlleistung erzielt, wie mit dem Standard Lüfter unter 1300rpm. Dies resultiert natürlich in einem deutlich leiseren Betrieb. Den Unterschied kann man sich auch unten in den Soundfiles anhören.

Die Mikrofon Aufnahmen stammen von einem Großmembran Mikrofon aus 20 cm Entfernung. Um spätere Vergleiche mit anderen Kühler machen zu können, wird die Position des Mikrofons genau festgehalten.

Soundfiles

[SOUNDCLOUD]https://soundcloud.com/marco-kls/sets/noctua-nh-l9i-and-cryorig-c7[/SOUNDCLOUD]

(Geräuschmessungen folgen)

Fazit

Der Noctua NH-L9i zeigt eine bemerkenswert Kühlleistung für seine kompakte Bauweise. Selbst bei höherer CPU Last wird dieser nicht störend. Dennoch ist es möglich mit einem 25mm hohen Lüfter das Lautstärkeniveau deutlich zu senken. Die Möglichkeit einen anderen Lüfter montieren zu können, ist ein großer Pluspunkt für den Kühler. Denn für Systeme, welche auf leisen Betrieb ausgelegt sind, kann die Lautstärke deutlich gesenkt werden, ohne die Kühlleistung zu verringern. Der Noctua ist im Handel 10€ teurer als der Cryorig C7 

*Postiv*


sehr kompakte Bauweise
6 Jahre Herstellergarantie und das ohne eine Registrierung
schnelle und leichte Montage
sehr gute Kühlleistung für die Größe
sehr hochwertiger Kühler
sehr hochwertige Verpackung
gute Ausstattung mit netten Gimmicks
sehr leiser Betrieb möglich
Lüfter kann ersetzt werden


*
Negativ*


Fällt beim Aida "Stress FPU" Test durch (auch bei Prime 95)
beschränkte Sockel Kompatibilität
(Preis)



Persönliche Meinung:

Im Vergleich zum C7 ist der Noctua NH-L9i meiner Meinung nach der bessere Kühler. Er hat durch seine kompaktere Bauweise eine höhere Kompatibilität und er ist im Betrieb deutlich leiser. Doch das Hauptargument für mich ist der wechselbare Lüfter. Nachdem der Test vorbei war, hatte ich wieder meinen C7 montiert und ich war von ihm plötzlich enttäuscht. Das Geräuschniveau das Noctuas ist schon mit dem Standard Lüfter deutlich geringer. Montiert man einen 25mm Lüfter, wird das System selbst unter Last angenehm leise, während der C7 störend wirkt.
Ist der Noctua den Aufpreis im Vergleich zum C7 Wert? Dies ist Ansichtssache, da jeder seinen Kühler nach anderen Kriterien aussucht. Für mich, ist die Möglichkeit, den Lüfter ersetzen zu können (beim C7 nicht ohne weiteres möglich) und der leisere Standard Lüfter den Aufpreis Wert. Durch die Durchdachte Verpackung und dem Zubehör ist der Noctua einfach  wertiger und ist meiner Meinung nach das bessere Produkt.
Für mich ist daher der Noctua NH-L9i der Sieger.


----------



## -Xe0n- (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium KÃ¼hler?*

Netterweise stellte mir Noctua einen 92x92x25 Lüfter zur Verfügung um auch die Lautstärke und Kühlleistung mit einem anderen Lüfter ermitteln zu können. Im Handel kostet dieser 19€ ohne Versand, welches ein stolzer Preis ist. An der Verpackung des NF-A9 PWM wurde allerdings auch nicht gespart und mal erhält eine üppige Ausstattung für einen Lüfter.

Y Kabel
30cm Kabelverlängerung
Low-Noise-Adapter
4 Vibrationsdämpfer
4 Kreuzschlitzschrauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die schöne Verpackung wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

Vorderseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rückseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Vergleich zwischen C7 und Noctua NH-L9i (14mm Lüfter und 25mm Lüfter)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alle Bilder findet ihr in diesem Imgur Album 
Noctua NH-L9i pics - Album on Imgur


und nochmal hier in höherer Auflösung
Noctua NH-L9i (High res) - Album on Imgur


----------



## Chimera (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?*

Schöne Review, wobei man beim Preis evtl. noch erwähnen könnte, dass man 1) noch 6 Jahre Garantie und 2) nen super Support hat, der einem bei neuen Sockeln auch mal das passende Befestigungszeugs kostenlos zukommen lässt (man muss nur Quittung/Foto vom kühler und Mobo mailen). DAS waren für mich damals Gründe, warum ich die Noctua Kühler gar nicht mal so teuer fand. Rechnet man mal, was die Lüfis einzeln kostet, dann noch die top WLP, dann ist der Kühler alleine plötzlich normal teuer 
Aber schon interessant, dass der Cryorig gegen das kleine Kühlerchen grad so krass verliert. Hätte da nen kleineren Unterschied erwartet.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?*

Danke für dein Review!

ich finde die 10€ sind kaum als "Ansichtssache" zu bezeichnen im direkten Vergleich. Besserer Kühler, besserer Lüfter, kompatibler, Service, Garantie...
Da sollte man eher das umgekehrte Fazit ziehen und sich fragen, ob der Cryorig seine 30€ Wert ist^^


----------



## -Xe0n- (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?*

Danke für die Rückmeldung  die 6 Jahre Garantie stehen bereits unter den positiven Aspekten  
Bezüglich des Montagesystems werde ich erst nochmal nachfragen, da es dafür z.B
 momentan kein Kit für den NH-L9i gibt.


Das der C7 krass verliert würde ich nicht sagen. Eher das sie auf Augenhöhe sind. 
Der C7 hat einen viel geringeren Lamellenabstand. Vermute daher resultiert eine höhere Lautstärke + weniger Luftdurchsatz.

Da in vielen Tests der C7 besser abschneidet, habe ich bei den Herstellern nach dem Anpressdruck nachgefragt. Bei Kühler sind mit 75lbs spezifiziert und laut Noctua gibt es nur eine 0,5 Grad Celsius Serienstreuung. Hatte vermutet, das der Noctua einen höheren Anpressdruck hat und deshalb so gut abschneidet. Nun denke ich eher,dass andere Tests keinen großen Wert auf die Reproduzierbarkeit gelegt haben und daher die Testbedingungen nicht stimmten.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?*

Nicht krass verlieren, aber objektiv gibt es doch eigentlich keinen Grund für den C7. Die Kühlleistung des Noctua ist, auch laut deinem Test immer besser, min 3 Grad sind schon ne Menge.  Lüfter besser (leiser, besseres Lager). Den niedrigen Lamellenabstand kann Cryorig ja leider nicht in Leistung umsetzen. Leider nicht das erste Mal das Cryorig trotz gewisser Maße nicht ganz auf die erwarteteLeistung kommt. Qualitativ geht Cryorig bei den Kühlern in Ordnung (lüfter etwas billig), aber besser als Noctua wird da schwer.
Service und Garantie sind bei Noctua ebenfalls besser. Ich sehe da die Augenhöhe nicht wirklich

Schade ist nur, dass der L9 nicht auf S2011 passt, der C7 aber auch nicht^^ Ihm bleibt natürlich der Vorteil bei AMD Systemen

Das er prime nicht schafft, ist imo auch kein Kritikpunkt. Deine CPU hat 84W TDP und prime sprengt diese auch noch. Der Noctua ist aber für max 65W empfohlen..wenn ich mich recht erinnere hält der Cryorig die höhere Abwärme etwas länger aus, hat halt mehr Masse.

Aber wie gesagt, dein Review ist klasse und gefällt mir sehr sehr gut


----------



## derneuemann (13. November 2017)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?*

Für interessierte,

ich kühle mit einem L9i, einen 6700k, der mit 4280MHz läuft, bei 1,216V (Prime), in Prime95 (ohne AVX) ist der Kühler an seiner Grenze angekommen, aber das ist schon beachtlich.  Die CPU temperatur liegt in Prime bei ca 85°C, mit Peaks bis hoch auch max 93°C. In Crysis 3, als CPU Test, in 720p, bei rund 150Fps, liegt die Temperatur gute 10K niedriger. Also alles i.O.

Weiter werde ich die CPU vielleicht noch köpfen und mir vielleicht auch noch einen 92x25mm Lüfter drauf nageln.


----------



## bastian123f (13. November 2017)

*AW: Noctua NH-L9i, wirklich ein Premium Kühler?*



derneuemann schrieb:


> Weiter werde ich die CPU vielleicht noch köpfen und mir vielleicht auch noch einen 92x25mm Lüfter drauf nageln.


Den Intel zu köpfen wäre beim OC auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert. Da kannst du noch ein paar Grad rausholen und evtl noch ein wenig mehr an Takt draufpacken, falls es die CPU mitmacht.


----------

